# SQL Datenbank mit TIA Portal /Codesys



## rasoul_1989 (19 April 2017)

Hallo Kollegen,

Eine Frage: 

Zur verbindung der SQL-Datenbank und SPS, Was man genau braucht ? Ich kenne TIA portal, Codesys und OPC National Instrument. 
Ich möchte selbst zu Hause simulieren aber habe keine Beispiele dafür und Weiß nicht wie ich anzufangen. Ich habe ein Paar Informationen über SQL4Automation gelesen aber diese software ist nicht kostenlos.

Danke im Voraus.


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (19 April 2017)

Ohne ein Zwischenprogramm wie das von dir erwähnte, musst du das Netzwerkprotokoll des jeweiligen SQL-Servers den du verwenden willst im SPS-Programm umsetzen. Denn da gibt es keinen einheitlichen Standard, und ich glaube vom MS-SQL-Server ist das nicht einmal offengelegt.

Mit so einem Zwischenprogramm musst du dann nur die Daten von der SPS an den Server weiterleiten, und kannst dazu die meist vorhandenen Bibliotheken des jeweiligen Servers verwenden. Dazu überlegst du dir dann ein passendes eigenes Netzwerkprotokoll was du mit den beschränkten Möglichkeiten in der SPS relativ einfach umsetzen kannst.

Wenn es nur zum Testen ist könntest du so relativ schnell zu einem funktionierenden Ergebnis kommen:
Du setzt einen Webserver mit php und Datenbank auf. Über ein kleines php-Skript nimmst du Anfragen entgegen die du an den SQL-Server weiterleitest. Wenn du dann alles so machst wie man es eigentlich nicht machen sollte (Stichwort SQL-Injection), könntest du die Anfragen an die Webseite direkt als SQL-Befehle 1:1 an die Datenbank weiterleiten.
In der SPS musst du dann nur noch etwas http drumherumstricken, und dir überlegen wie du die Ergebnisse von der Webseite verarbeiten kannst.

Sicherheitstechnisch ist das natürlich der Graus, weil dir ohne jegliche Authentifizierung jemand etwas in die Datenbank schreiben kann.


----------



## rasoul_1989 (19 April 2017)

Früher habe ich etwas gemacht! ich hab etwas mit Hilfe von C  geschrieben, damit ich die Daten von eine Register direkt in Excel gelesen habe. Aber Leider habe ich keine Erfahrungen bei MS-SQL . Das ist mein Problem und weiß ich nicht ,wie ich anfange


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (19 April 2017)

Ich gehe mal davon aus dass dir so gut wie alle SQL-Server eine API z.B. in Form einer C-dll mitliefern, auch MS-SQL. Die meisten Skriptsprachen wie Python, Perl, php kommen mit fertigen Schnittstellen für diverse Datenbanken. Oder du gehst unter Windows über ODBC, was ich selber nicht unbedingt machen würde.
Wenn du noch nie über ein eigenes PC-Programm in eine Datenbank geschrieben / daraus gelesen hast, dann wäre das der erste Schritt mal zu sehen wie das überhaupt funktioniert, und wie die Daten aufgebaut sind die du dort erhältst.


----------



## oliver.tonn (19 April 2017)

Du könntest Dir TwinCAT 3 herunterladen, da gibt es einen Database Server, der eine Verbindung mit verschiedenen Datenbanken aufnehmen kann.

Von irgendwas mit Internetzugang gesendet


----------



## rasoul_1989 (19 April 2017)

1. Schritt ok .! ich fange am Anfang an. aber wo kann ich die Dokumente darüber finden? kannst du mir Helfen? Ich habe viel danach gesucht. Aber die Informationen sind unnützbar.


----------



## rasoul_1989 (19 April 2017)

Ok checke ich. Danke


----------



## oliver.tonn (19 April 2017)

Im Zusammenhang mit TC3 Beckhoff Infosys entweder online über deren Webseite oder offline installiert auf Deinem Rechner.

Von irgendwas mit Internetzugang gesendet


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (19 April 2017)

Wenn du das von a-z selber programmieren willst, gibt es hunderte Wege das umzusetzen.

Welche Programmiersprache kannst du?
Welche Programmiersprache willst du verwenden?
Welchen SQL-Server willst du verwenden?
Soll das ein reines Lern-Projekt werden, oder später anderweitig produktiv zum Einsatz kommen?


----------



## illi (20 April 2017)

Von Wago gibt es Hinweise wie diese mit MS-SQL und MySQL sprechen können. Einfach mal googlen.
z. B. : http://www.wago.com/wagoweb/documentation/app_note/a3025/a302510e_f.htm und http://www.wago.com/wagoweb/documentation/app_note/a3020/a302000d.htm
Gruß Illi


----------



## volker (20 April 2017)

du kannst mal hier schauen. da ist auch einiges  zu SQL zu finden
Protool/WinCCflex/TIA Daten lesen / schreiben mit VB-Script


----------



## rasoul_1989 (20 April 2017)

Ich kenne C sprache, ein bisschen Python. und möchte ich die Microsoft SQL Express benutzen. eine Lern Projekt


----------

